# TiVo Mini error V123



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

What does this error mean? I'm getting it on two of my three Mini's. I set them up a while back, and they worked fine, and now when I try and use them, they don't work...


----------



## dsnotgood (Aug 26, 2010)

Try restarting all the boxes in your setup. Not just the mini.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I have run into the same thing with one of my boxes several times. Restarting the Mini clears the problem.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

Wow. I overlooked the obvious apparently! I'll give that a try and report back.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

It fixed itself. It works fine now. Two Minis up, and a third one to install!


----------

